# Saarschleifen-bikemarathon



## atlas (29. Mai 2010)

Hallo

Kann mir jemand etwas zum Streckenzustand sagen?
Sprich,reicht der racige Ralph hinten aus,oder doch besser der noppige Norbert.Ich bin nicht so der Fahrtechnikgott  .


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## chris84 (29. Mai 2010)

in Anbetracht der Tatsache dass ein wenig Regen gemeldet ist würde ich soviel Grip mitnehmen wie möglich , also Nobby...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (29. Mai 2010)

RoRo/RaRa - beide 2,25 und neu, sollte reichen. Kenne aber auch den Großteil der Strecke...


----------



## atlas (29. Mai 2010)

Ich schau mal was der Wettergott so die Nacht über macht und endscheide dann morgen früh.


Also dann

guts Nächtle

Atlas


----------



## ToNi_O (30. Mai 2010)

Hi,
bin heute Nachmittag die gesamte Strecke mit RoRo/RaRa in 2,25 gefahren, ging problemlos, da hat`s aber noch nicht geregnet wie aus Eimern..... Für morgen würde ich so viel GRIP, wie möglich mitnehmen, wie chris schon sagte.....

Gruß
Toni


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (31. Mai 2010)

Moin,

die Strecke gestern war schon heftig nach dem regen der letzten Tage. Bin zwar "nur" Kurzstrecke gefahren war aber genauso platt wie jemand der Mitteldistanz gefahren ist.

Ich habe gestern den Bombentrichter vermisst. Wurde bei der Vorfahrt noch passiert, weiß jemand warum der nicht gefahren wurde ? 
Denke mal aufgrund der schlechten Verhältnisse rausgenommen.

Glückwunsch an alle die es überstanden haben  War trotz des Wetters eine tolle Veranstaltung.

VG
Marco


----------



## fissenid (31. Mai 2010)

Moin!

DANKE an Atlas für den Reifentipp, mit dem alten Nobby wäre ich gestern untergegangen!!!

Die Mitteldistanz war bei den gestrigen Bedingungen wirklich hart. Der Schlamm war gut für den Fahrer aber schlecht fürs Material! Meine Schaltung war mit soviel Matsch überfordert. Nur dank der Hilfe mit Wasser am VP2 konnte ich Finishen! Danke auch an das Personal vom RV Taube bei VP2 (Ziegelberg).

@mit-alu-heizen: Welchen Bombentrichter meinst du?? Den kurz vor Ziegelberg?? Der war dabei..... war aber auch seeehhhrrr matschig dort!!

Alles in allem war es aber schön und hat Spaß gemacht, auch wenn man "etwas" dreckig wurde!!


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (31. Mai 2010)

Also ich bin definitiv NICHT durch diesen besagten Trichter gefahren. kann auch sein dass der bei der KS nicht im Programm war, wenn du ja Mittel gefahren bist.

Aber schön wars trotzdem da haste recht.

VG


----------



## atlas (31. Mai 2010)

Hallo

Vielen Dank noch mal für den Reifentipp,der war goldrichtig-wenn auch Gripp,beim gestrigen Rennen ,mein geringstes Problem war.
Ich verbuche den 6. SBM unter der Kategorie "Was alles schief laufen kann bzw. Murphys Gesetz".

Hier mal in grober Chronologischer Abfolge:

Vorab bemerkt,ich peilte insgeheim im Trockenen eine Zeit von knapp unter 3h an.

1. Auf dem Kaiserweg kurz nacheinander Schlammspritzer so gezielt ins Auge bekommen,das ich ca. 10 min "einäugig fuhr,bis die Tränen das Zeug draußen hatten.
2.Im oberen Teil des Sparkassentrails(also da wo es noch super zu fahren war)seh ich vor mir 2 Biker schieben.Als ich überholen will,springt mir der Hintere auf die Fahrlinie und zwingt mich zum Ausweichen-leider gegen eine größere Wurzel.Als ich weiterfahren will,bemerke ich das sich mein Vorderrad nicht mehr dreht und zwar aufgrund eines gehöhrigen Achters bzw. konnte mann es schon 16-ners nennen.
3.Nach 10 minüterger Frustphase und Gewöhnens ,an den Gedanken des Aufgebens, loderte das Rennfieber erneut auf und mit einigen (ungezielten) Tritten auf mein Vorderrad,ließ sich dieses wieder so leidlich drehen.
4.Bis zu Fußgängerbrücke bei Saarhölzbach,dachte ich noch ans Abbrechen des Marathons.Aber als oben einige Zuschauer beim Anblick des Rades riefen "oje das wars dann" ,keimte in mir der Wille zum "jetzt erst recht"auf.Aufgeben war noch nie meine Stärke.
5.Ab diesem Zeitpunkt war zwar kein Tempo jenseits der 25km/h mehr mgl. aber es ging noch voran.
6.Ein Kettenklemmer der meinen Umwerfer ordendlich verbog,und die daraus resultierenden Schaltschwierigkeiten konnten mich nicht weiter schrecken,vergrößerten jedoch den Hals welchen ich hatte noch um einiges.

Schlußendlich kam ich nach 3h 48min ins Ziel.Schmuzig ziemlich alle, aber auch etwas stolz "es geschafft zu haben".

Der heutige Tag war geprägt,von den Schwierigkeiten,in der Hauptsaison,auf die Schnelle ein adäquates Laufrad zu bekommen(soll morgen per Post kommen  )

Fazit:Nächstes Jahr auf alle Fälle wieder.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## swift daddy (1. Juni 2010)

Am Besten geeignet wären wohl Traktorreifen und Single Speed gewesen ... nachdem meine Kette nach der ersten matschigen Sektion bei Km 5/6 bereits zum ersten Mal (und danach immer wenn kleinstes Blatt und hinten die ersten 4 Blätter blockiert) hat (wie in letzter Zeit öfters im Matsch) hatte ich schon die Faxen   bin dann noch bis hinter den ersten VP weiter, an dem Anstieg danach hat's dann aber wieder ständig blockiert, sodass ich mich entschlossen hab' nach Orscholz über die Strasse zurück zu rollen 

Naja, hak's ab, nä. n neuer Versuch


----------



## chris84 (1. Juni 2010)

Ich sag dazu nur: Rohloff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (1. Juni 2010)

So ging es mir auch!!!! Hatte das Problem ab Wollscheidkopf, die neuen Trails waren für mich eine Qual! Musste dann an VP 2 mit Wasser alles etwas spülen dann ging es wieder bis zum letzten Anstige Richtung Ziel.... dann ging es wieder los!!! 

Nach Reinigung zuhause schnurrt wieder alles!!!

Material hat gelitten am Sonntag!!



swift daddy schrieb:


> Am Besten geeignet wären wohl Traktorreifen und Single Speed gewesen ... nachdem meine Kette nach der ersten matschigen Sektion bei Km 5/6 bereits zum ersten Mal (und danach immer wenn kleinstes Blatt und hinten die ersten 4 Blätter blockiert) hat (wie in letzter Zeit öfters im Matsch) hatte ich schon die Faxen   bin dann noch bis hinter den ersten VP weiter, an dem Anstieg danach hat's dann aber wieder ständig blockiert, sodass ich mich entschlossen hab' nach Orscholz über die Strasse zurück zu rollen
> 
> Naja, hak's ab, nä. n neuer Versuch


----------



## cpetit (2. Juni 2010)

Bilder die ich auf der Strecke gemacht habe sind hier zu finden. Vielleicht habe ich ja den einen oder anderen erwischt der sich hier im Forum rum tummelt.

Sind zwar nicht die besten aber vielleicht besser als nichts. Hatte an dem Tag alles falsch gemacht was man so falsch machen kann beim fotografieren.


----------



## Kendooo (3. Juni 2010)

Vielen Dank.


----------



## atlas (3. Juni 2010)

cpetit schrieb:


> Bilder die ich auf der Strecke gemacht habe sind hier zu finden. Vielleicht habe ich ja den einen oder anderen erwischt der sich hier im Forum rum tummelt.
> 
> Sind zwar nicht die besten aber vielleicht besser als nichts. Hatte an dem Tag alles falsch gemacht was man so falsch machen kann beim fotografieren.



Hallo

Tolle Bilder,die bringen auf alle Fälle mehr Action rüber als die Pics von "Sportfotograph" (sehen diesmal arg dunkel und langweilig aus,sonst ist man von Sportf. besseres gewohnt.


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## zeitweiser (3. Juni 2010)

Ich glaub der Christian hat ein neues zweites Hobby entdeckt.
Sehr schöne Bilder und alle Biker sind gleich batschisch


----------



## swift daddy (5. Juni 2010)

cpetit schrieb:


> Bilder die ich auf der Strecke gemacht habe sind hier zu finden. Vielleicht habe ich ja den einen oder anderen erwischt der sich hier im Forum rum tummelt.
> 
> Sind zwar nicht die besten aber vielleicht besser als nichts. Hatte an dem Tag alles falsch gemacht was man so falsch machen kann beim fotografieren.



nur keine falsche Bescheidenheit hier, deine pics sind durch die Bank weg besser als die von Sportfotograph, hast da echt ein paar schöne Schnappschüsse dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _t.o.o.l_ (29. Januar 2011)

.
*klick* 
.
.
T.O.O.L


----------



## Deleted 183831 (7. Februar 2011)

Hier der korrigierte Link
http://www.saarschleifen-bike-marathon.de/index.php/news.html


----------



## Deleted 183831 (7. Februar 2011)

Steht schon der Termin für eine Vorfahrt fest?


----------



## Saarschleife (9. Februar 2011)

HeGr schrieb:


> Steht schon der Termin für eine Vorfahrt fest?



Am 07. Mai 2011 findet die Streckenbesichtigung für den 7. Saarschleifen-Bike-Marathon statt.

Treffpunkt: ab 12:30 Uhr Cloef Atrium Orscholz

Start: pünktlich 13:00 Uhr

Gruppen: je 2 Gruppen (langsam, schnell) Kurzstrecke & Halbmarathon


----------



## _t.o.o.l_ (27. Mai 2011)

Strecke im Superzustand + Sonne gemeldet  
cu  _T.O.O.L_


----------



## Haldenliebhaber (30. Mai 2011)

Wollte einfach mal den Veranstaltern und Helfern des Saarschleifen-Marathons meinen Dank und ein dickes Lob aussprechen.
Absolut perfekte Veranstaltung: super Organisation, toller Rahmen.
Und bei dem Wetter geht mehr kaum


----------



## chantre72 (30. Mai 2011)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen! Absolut gelungene Veranstaltung mit genialer Strecke

Nächstes Jahr mit Sicherheit wieder!!


----------



## Rindsnawel (30. Mai 2011)

Ja das stimmt! Eine sehr, sehr gute Veranstaltung. Wenn es in Zukunft auch noch Trinkflaschen an den VP's gibt, ist es einer der besten Events in old germany........

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 48245 (30. Mai 2011)

Alles perfekt 

Aber irgendjemand hat mir im letzten Trail vorm Ziel einen Baum in den Weg gestellt...

Auch von meiner Seite aus ein dickes Lob und vielen Dank an den Veranstalter und alle Helfer / -innen. Sie opfern immerhin für uns ihr Wochenende und noch mehr!


----------



## fissenid (31. Mai 2011)

Rindsnawel schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt! Eine sehr, sehr gute Veranstaltung. Wenn es in Zukunft auch noch Trinkflaschen an den VP's gibt, ist es einer der besten Events in old germany........
> 
> Gruß


Es lagen doch genügend Trinkflaschen auf den Trails...... 

Ich fand es auch wieder sehr gelungen.... bis auf dei Staus auf den ersten Trails..... da kommen sie mit 140-160mm Federweg steigen aber bei Treppen (direkt hinter Schloß Ziegelberg, Saar Hunsrück Steig) ab und schieben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swift daddy (31. Mai 2011)

tjoa, da hilft nur eins: vor und zwischen den Trails schneller treten, damit man vor den Trailschleichern reinkommt


----------



## oschmitt86 (31. Mai 2011)

Nach der Zusammenführung von 39 unn 55 er hieß es auch nochmal: Slalom!
Aber Super Veranstaltung, einfach traumhaft! Sehr sehr Empfehlenswert!


----------

